# Generar señal por intervalos en matlab



## randall (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, necesito crear una señal en matlab q es generada por un pwm, yo tengo los intervalos pero no se como crear una señal de ese tipo en matlab, me seria de gran ayuda si me responden.

si este post no es de este tema (Interfaces y Programacion) por favor disculparme y remitirme a donde sea conveniente, muchas gracias.


----------

